# rv with 10 years permit



## evafla (Aug 23, 2009)

Maybe someone over here with similar problem and knows
the answer .
We both got permanent residency .
Our rv is half way on its 10 years permit, 
can we drive it or do we have to nationalize it ?

thank you e


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Do you have $10,000+ to spend on Nationalizing .... if you even could?

My guess is Permanent means Mexican plates .... period !!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I agree with Sparks. A Residente Permanente may not drive a foreign plated vehicle. You should probably get a retorno seguro to remove it from Mexico within the 5 day window from date of issuance.
However, before you panic, I would suggest that you contact Intercasa, who posts here and on other boards. He is a good lawyer and may be able to get a definitive answer for you. This may be also be one of those Catch-22 situations.

It may be that one of you, on the title, might have to leave Mexico and cancel that person‘s visa on the way out. Then, return on an FMM tourist permit a couple of days later. As the 180 day limit approaches, at your convenience, apply for a new Residente Temporal, if you can qualify, and be good for another 4 years. The other person, if a spouse, can probably still drive the RV, even with a Residente Permanente, as a family member if both are aboard.

Is this grey area getting any more grey?


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

evafla said:


> Maybe someone over here with similar problem and knows
> the answer .
> We both got permanent residency .
> Our rv is half way on its 10 years permit,
> ...


It's not clear where "in rv" is physically but when we received our permanent residencies we nationalized the car/trailer in DF. We used a well-respected broker who was recommended to us by Aduana, DF.

My suggestion would be to follow what worked for us. Ask Aduana if they can recommend someone who can help you. I doubt you need to return to the border - we didn't. Some transactions can even be done 'virtually' (eg trailers).

For us - getting the valid pedimentos was only half the work. Then we had to get plates. We probably went through 3 or 4 temporary paper tags while we waited for SAT to approve our paperwork. At that point it was the broker who came through for us - and pushed the issue for us. There were apparently something like 100 or so other people who were tied up in SAT at the same time.

Good luck.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I just said $10,000+ because we met a Mexican here trying to sell an older (late 90's) but very nice RV (bus size) and he showed us the import papers. I assume it may be the type of vehicle more than the value ..... but it could have been a $50k+ rig ??


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Is your RV a trailer or a motorhome? If a motorhome and not really old it will cost you a fortune. If a trailer a good brokers should be able to give you the cost. You may have to return to a border to cancel a 10 year permit. It can be a real hassle if not done at the border. I don't think it is legal to drive a US licensed MH with a Permanente.


----------

